# EHIC Cards



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked the date on yours.
Warning! 3m EHIC cards have expired. Check & get it FREE if you're travelling to Europe this year. Updated Guide 
The EHIC card is a govt scheme giving the cardholder free or discounted treatment in state-run hospitals in the EU or Switzerland. Why they've expired? EHIC replaced the E111 card in Sept 05, and until March 06 it issued some 3yr and some 5yr cards to spread expiry dates. Now nearly 3million have run out and only 250,000 have been renewed. Is it worth it? Yes! It's important for emergency treatment, works regardless of age & means you get identical treatment and billing to that country's citizens. Does it replace travel insurance? No, as you may still need pay, it only works in state hospitals and doesn't cover baggage, delay etc. How to get one: Go to EHIC applications

cabby


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Cabby is quite right. We have renewed ours after a prompt from this forum I think 8) 

I have also read somewhere that there is a scam going around that you apply through a website and they charge you for the service! About £11 if I remember correctly. So beware.

Sue


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Cabby is quite right.


Yes he certainly is! Also make sure you carry it on your person at all times when abroad. If you have any kind of accident or misshape, and as a result you are taken to a hospital, they will require the card prior to proceeding to treat you.

It is no use it being locked up back in the Motorhome 

Buzzer


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I keep mine with my passport, which i have just renewed,did`ent bother to look at the expiry date of our EHIC cards.
Ours run out Oct 2010
Thanks for highlighting

Les


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we had to take the little one to the local doctors whilst skiing in italy as she got her regular bout of tonsilitus, it was the first thing they asked for!!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Never thought of carrying it with us but its obvious really. So thanks.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We just renewed ours which just expired. Took all of 3 minutes over the phone and arrive 5 days later......

Firmly wedged in the passport cover


----------

